# VK - Drag 2, Aqua Master, Pulse X



## Gizmo (15/11/18)

After a delay in customs finally -

New Arrivals:

VOOPOO DRAG 2 Kit
Footoon Aqua Master RTA
Vandyvape Pulse X BF Kit
Vaporesso Switcher ( Great Price )

Restocks:

Joyetech eGo AiO Eco BFHN Coil Heads 5 Pack ( Restock - Price Increase now R170 )
Freemax Fireluke Mesh Coil 5pcs (Mesh 0.15ohm)
Smok TFV8 X-Baby 0.6ohm Q2
Smok TFV8 Big Baby V8-T6 0.2Ohm 5 Pack
Zero Pods Restock
GT2 Core Coils

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest​


----------

